# Static Route on Asus RT-AC66U



## Kstatefan (Jan 25, 2013)

I am having trouble setting up a static route on my AC66U router.

On the Asus GIU I go to the advanved lan route setup

Enable Static Routes "Yes"

Network/Host IP "192.168.171.0"
Netmask "255.255.255.0"
Gateway "192.168.0.171"

When I set it up this way I can ping 192.168.171.10 but am unable to access the GIU of 192.168.171.10 thru firefox or chrome.

I set up the static route on my computer and it works fine.

route add 192.168.171.0 mask 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.171

This would work but I would like to access 192.168.171.xx with other devices also.

I have contacted Asus tech support but there only solution so far was to update the firmware which I already did.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Can you detail your LAN IP networks please.


----------



## Kstatefan (Jan 25, 2013)

MitchConner said:


> Can you detail your LAN IP networks please.


This is the part I am having trouble with.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

What are the FFPMs? Are they routers, access points, etc?

Are your pings 100% successful and only port based access is the problem?


----------



## Kstatefan (Jan 25, 2013)

MitchConner said:


> What are the FFPMs? Are they routers, access points, etc?
> 
> Are your pings 100% successful and only port based access is the problem?


The FPPs are raspberry pies with falcon pi player software on them.

The pings have been successful. 

It works perfect when I have the route tables set up on the home computer instead of the router.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

It's not going to work properly using the router when you're attaching extra networks to the switch ports. Home routers just aren't expecting you to do that.


----------



## Kstatefan (Jan 25, 2013)

MitchConner said:


> It's not going to work properly using the router when you're attaching extra networks to the switch ports. Home routers just aren't expecting you to do that.


Isn't that the whole purpose of setting up a static route on the router. If that was not possible why would Asus have a set up page for it on their GUI?


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Yes, but you're connecting a third network off that interface and that's not how the home router is meant to work. That's how it will be working doing the routing on your pc but not the router itself.


----------



## Kstatefan (Jan 25, 2013)

MitchConner said:


> Yes, but you're connecting a third network off that interface and that's not how the home router is meant to work. That's how it will be working doing the routing on your pc but not the router itself.


What third network?

192.168.1.x and 192.168.171.x


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

The 171 etc networks on the eth0 interfaces on your raspberrys


----------



## omendata (Apr 26, 2006)

I think you made a typo thats why its not working 


Network/Host IP "192.168.171.0"
Netmask "255.255.255.0"
Gateway "192.168.0.171"

Should be


Network/Host IP "192.168.171.0"
Netmask "255.255.255.0"
Gateway "192.168.1.171"


----------



## borainea (May 7, 2008)

Your diagram shows 5 different subnets, try using one subnet to accomodate all hosts or split them up using vlans.
Vlans are possible for your model router: What is a VLAN & How to Setup VLANs in DD-WRT


----------

